# Commuting with a Laptop



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

Not sure if this has been covered before... a search didn't turn up much.

For all you commuters with laptops out there, what do you use to carry the laptop and a change of clothes back and forth to work each day? Leaving a change of clothes at work really isn't an option for me so I would need something able to fit (and protect) the laptop as well as a set of clothes (along with assorted bike tools etc).

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## patrain (Feb 22, 2005)

I used to chuck it all in a messenger bag. I just got a set of Ortlieb panniers, so I've changed a little. 
Since the pannier is rigidly mounted to the bike, I wanted to isolate the laptop from shock a bit. Instead of buying a laptop sleeve, I found a box that fit my laptop and I wrapped a few layers of bubblewrap around it. It's working so far. Laptop, change of clothes, and lunch all fit in one pannier (shoes and pants are usually at work). Tools and keys/wallet are in a seatbag.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Unless it's absolutely necessary, leave the laptop at work and VNC or RDP into the machine via a home PC on VPN. If you are working primarily on static documents, save them to a USB flash drive. Otherwise, I carry the laptop in a messenger bag with a padded sleeve (usually can be purchased with the bag) or in a padded backpack made just for laptops. Clothes go in a rear pannier. When it's summer time, I don't like either of the on-the-back options but it feels safer to carry the ball and chain of a laptop that way. I've managed to arrange to leave my work laptop at home and use a desktop at work.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

I use Ortlieb messenger bags. Totally waterproof and huge and comfy.


----------



## DarylB (Apr 19, 2007)

I have the same issue. I am going to start commuting at least a couple of days per week and I am looking for the right set of panniers ............. without spending a fortune. The backpack/messenger bag thing is not an option for me. I am in south Florida and the summer heat and humidity is just too suffocating to strap something on my back. Plus, I have done it with a backpack and didnt like the weight up that high.

Anyway, I was thinking I could use on side to put some thick foam and protect the laptop and put some shoes, a fresh shirt, and incidentals in the other side. I will likely bring in new and take home old work cloths on Mondays so I dont have to crumble them up in a bag. 

My issue is finding the right panniers. Any suggestions for roomy, decent quality panniers under $50?


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Carrying a laptop is just not fun... no matter how you do it. If you use panniers the weight throws off the balance of the bike. If you use a backpack/messenger bag you set 10 lbs directly on your back. As I get stronger I do prefer the backpack though. On windy days when I'm doing 30 down a hill the last thing I want to be is unbalanced.

Ask around for your parents, uncle's etc. I got 2 pair of panniers from my mother & father in-law from a cycle trip they took in the 70's. I have to gorilla tape them to my rack, but they work great. Also, a plastic bag keeps out the rain cause laptops don't like rain... go figure...

Oh, fixedgeargallery.com has some pretty good reviews of messenger bags. Some companies make them with built-in, padded laptop compartments.


----------



## opdeuce (Jun 29, 2006)

*pannier*

i have been using ortleib back roller classics for about 6 months now with the laptop (IBM) in a padded sleeve...I put my clothes underneath the laptop sleeve to cushion the up and down jarring. maybe this is jarring the computer too much and i will get what is coming to me eventually, but, until now, it has been working fine (on beat up NJ roads too!)...we shall see...anyone know of someone who has damaged a laptop from this?


----------



## fatguysmiling (Dec 20, 2004)

My wife and I are using the Arkel Commuter which has a secure sheath for a lap top. With the rain-cover we've never had any issues with our laptops. I used to take my computer around in a messenger bag but realized if I happen to get knocked off of the bike, the laptop will probably do a bit of damage to my body.

As for the balance issue, I've never really noticed only using one pannier for computer and work clothing. I can still trackstand at lights to impress the morning commuters... 

Simon


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

Would it be crazy to attempt a laptop plus books for medical school? I'd love to commute come August but it seems as though it would be too much to carry every day.


----------



## vuduvgn (Jul 7, 2004)

I've been using the Chrome Ivan bag for about 6 months.









I love it. It distributes the weight over my entire back very well. Has room for the computer, AC adapter and wireless mouse. I also keep extra clothes or food, lights, tools, wallet, etc in it. Plenty of room. Bonus: It's a roll top waterproof bag.

https://www.chromebags.com/products/bags/show/30/


----------



## kg1 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Tom Binh*

http://www.tombihn.com/page/001/PROD/100/TB0104

I've been very happy with this bag. There are a couple of things I really like about the bag. In black, it is very professional looking. It works as my briefcase when I'm not commuting. Also, the laptop sleve comes out and works with a shoulder strap. If I'm not commuting on the bike and don't have a lot to carry, I just bring the sleve. It's not inexpensive, but it's as nice as a Tumi bag and much more functional for someone who commutes via bike.

Thanks.

Kurt


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

There is absolutely no way to leave clothes at work? None? 

I use a standard laptop backpack, and toss a waterproof pannier cover on it when it rains- which is next to always. If necessary, I can jam a change of clothing (minus shoes) into the bag, and use the mesh outer pockets for tubes, tools, extra gloves, etc... but it is just a regular Targus laptop backpack. I have panniers on another bike, and transport clothing in the panniers, but keep the laptop on my back. I don't like the idea of the laptop in the panniers, since it doesn't fit very well and isn't well protected.


The other nice thing about a laptop backpack is that it doesn't look as much like a laptop bag--- might even serve as a bit of a theft deterrent.




PCM said:


> Not sure if this has been covered before... a search didn't turn up much.
> 
> For all you commuters with laptops out there, what do you use to carry the laptop and a change of clothes back and forth to work each day? Leaving a change of clothes at work really isn't an option for me so I would need something able to fit (and protect) the laptop as well as a set of clothes (along with assorted bike tools etc).
> 
> ...


----------



## tribune (Jul 17, 2006)

I've used this backpack for commuting with my heavy Dell 17" laptop, clothes, and food. Its very unergonomic and has a lot of padding.


----------



## RLHawk (May 20, 2004)

Messenger bag works great for change of clothes and can handle a laptop. Having that extra weight on your back is something to consider. If your ride is short and you are in shape (it not, commuting will get you there), you should be fine. I have the medium chrome bag (citizen). Got it several years ago, well before I planned on commuting with a laptop. Now I would get the next larger size (metropolis) in order to have more room for packing options.

I find it best to pack my clothes next to my back instead of the laptop. Having clothes against your back will allow the bag to form better and in turn shift around less.


----------



## patrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Henry Porter said:


> Would it be crazy to attempt a laptop plus books for medical school? I'd love to commute come August but it seems as though it would be too much to carry every day.


Not crazy at all. Don't you take some perverse pride in lugging all kinds of odd stuff by bicycle? I do. 
Last fall I had to get my Kitchenaid stand mixer repaired. Into the bag it went, and I trundled on down to the shop. One of the knobs was a little 'pokey' in my back, but that's OK. I got a few looks from people in cars that saw the base of the mixer sticking out of my bag. 
If you have a rack and bags for your laptop and books, I'd say that shouldn't be too bad. I used to haul a lot of engineering texts around when I was in school. I would guess med books would be similar weight/density. 
Think of it as fully loaded touring a short distance every day!


----------



## giverdada (May 14, 2008)

*pelicase and messenger bag.*

i just found this post as i'm searching for a chrome ivan bag for my brother, and i thought i'd chime in about commuting with a laptop. i don't know about most people who have to do it, but my laptop was paid for by me, and if i crash or get hit by a car or a pedestrian or whatever while two-wheeling it to work, that's a few thousand dollars of machine i can't afford to replace or repair. this goes without mentioning all of the work, professional and personal, that's on the thing anyway. so, i bit the bullet this year and bought a pelican case specifically for my laptop. it's pretty much as bombproof as it's going to get in terms of protecting the machine, and it feels like it too. it's heavy, expensive, and hard to fit in any messenger bag that's 'medium' or a small large, but it's the best security i've found. i don't put it in my panniers 'cause i don't want the road shock. i put it on my back and i do risk getting hit or falling, but i still feel like it's safer up there. and i commute pretty much year round through winter and all that (toronto got a lot of snow this year), so i try to take the laptop minimally. usb memory keys are my preferred method, but sometimes the laptop just has to come in. here's to those who commute, and put everything plus the stand mixer on their backs!


----------



## PegLeg (Jun 28, 2008)

I try and leave the laptop at work as much as possible but there are some times when it has to be lugged back and forth. Connecting from home machine via VPN or using a USB drive is not an option. I work for a security company and I can't connect a "dirty" machine to the network so I have to connect using a custom Smartcard where the drivers are only on my laptop.

I leave an extra power supply, mouse etc. at home so all I am carrying around is the laptop itself. I did not buy the laptop and it is company property so if I crash and it gets damaged it is not my problem.

I throw the laptop in my messenger bag. Usually between my pants and shirt. It rides pretty good other than the added weight. If I ride a few days in a row with it I get used to it but if you go a while then it is bad. Last Thursday I had to take my laptop home and after 10 miles my back was killing me cause it had been 2 weeks since I rode with it. 

I am commuting on a road bike right now but as soon as I replace the BB on my hybrid I can commute with it and then the laptop can go in on of the saddle bags on the back rack. I like the road bike better so it is anyones guess when the hybrid will be repaired other than sometime before it starts snowing and I need to ride a bike with fatter tires than 23s.


----------



## Huckwheat (May 17, 2007)

Interesting responses in this thread, mostly because I just never thought it was a big deal (sorry to sound all tough ). I just think of commuting as my time to bike with weight....go figure. Everyday I commute (last summer was carless, this summer more like 3 days a week), I carry a single Ortlieb pannier, on the right side of my road bike, with: laptop, shoes, jeans, shirt, socks, etc, plus my lunch (two tupperwares full of fruit and leftovers). I dont think the off balance thing is a big deal really, doesnt bother me. 

--Ride is 10 miles each way, with 700 ft each way. 

Henry Porter.....go for it man. It is just a different way of riding, no worse, just different. People do tours with tons of weigh, you can commute with books and laptop.


----------



## cyclocommuter (Jun 30, 2002)

I put copper tube insulator foams on the edges of my Lenovo before I put it in the pannier. You could buy these insulators at any hardware store. They come in various thickness and lengths.


----------

